# MTX Blue Thunder Extreme 10's



## hurrication

You don't see these pop up often, especially in this nice of shape!!

2 Old School MTX Blue Thunder Extreme 10 | eBay


----------



## King Nothing

Saw those the other day. Very tempting. Same sub as my thunder 7000 (except different cone) which Im a big fan of. 2 thunder 7000s on 800w in .65 sealed each would rttle stuff off the walls in my old truck


----------



## piston

I've been watching them, great pair of woofers.

Jason


----------



## The Dude

Does anyone know how much the Extreme series differed from the Legend series from the same time? Looks like the difference between the 6000 and 8000 series, stamped versus cast frame, higher excursion on the Extremes, etc?


----------



## King Nothing

I think its closer to 5000 vs7000. 8000 had the 12 spoke claw basket while the 7000 and extreme had the 4 spoke cast basket. I'm quite sure the 7000 and extreme are the same sub with different cones. MTX did that a lot. The thunder and blue thunder were the same amps in different heatsinks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Thanks King Nothing, I appreciate the help!


----------



## The Dude

King Nothing said:


> Saw those the other day. Very tempting. Same sub as my thunder 7000 (except different cone) which Im a big fan of. 2 thunder 7000s on 800w in .65 sealed each would rttle stuff off the walls in my old truck


T/S parameter-wise then the Extreme 10's should have the same specs as the 7000 series also?


----------



## King Nothing

Honestly, I'm not sure. My gut says yes since MTX pretty much put out the same product across its thunder and blue thunder lines at the time. I'm wondering if the weight difference (if there is any) between the poly cone of the BT vs the paper cone of the T7000 would change things though? Are you looking to mix the 2?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Thanks for the info, not looking to mix and match, someone locally is selling a pair of the Extreme 10's, curious more than anything. Cheers.


----------



## King Nothing

Yeah, I've been looking high and low for 1 or 2 more 7000 10s. If I had known they would play well together with my 7000 I might have bought the ones in this auction

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

For sure. I will update this thread with pics when I pick them up. I will try and track down specs also, see if we can compare them between the BTE's and the 7000's.


----------



## The Dude

I found an old post by DIYMA member dode that listed the T/S of the BTE 8 ohm subs, and compared that to the T7108 ten inch 7000 series 8 ohm sub. Here is how they stack up:

*BTE Ten Inch - 8 ohm Sub


Fs - 35.6 Hz
Vas - .93 ft^3
Qts - .71
Qes - .76
Qms - 10.02
Re - 7.32 Ohm
Xmax - .50"
RMS Power - 400 Watts
Max Power - 1000 Watts
Sensitivity - 84.1dB

.63 ft^3 sealed or 1.25 ft^3 vented at 34 Hz are the recommended enclosures.*

Thunder 7000 - 10" single 8 ohm

Fs - 31.4 Hz
Vas - 1.29 ft^3
Qts - .62
Qes - .66
Qms - 11.92
Re - 7.35 Ohm
Xmax - .50"
RMS Power - 400 Watts
Max Power - 1000 Watts
Sensitivity - 84.5dB


----------



## King Nothing

Specs look to be fairly different. maybe I was wrong about them being the same sub


----------



## The Dude

Nice subs, very solid build. I only got 1 out of 2, the second one had been very poorly repaired and was in rough shape.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

hurrication said:


> You don't see these pop up often, especially in this nice of shape!!
> 
> 2 Old School MTX Blue Thunder Extreme 10 | eBay


Interesting, never seen these. They look like beasts.


----------



## hurrication

Back in the day they were beasts! I have fond memories of drooling over these on Circuit City's soundboard, but all I could ever afford were the Blue Thunder Legends.


----------



## The Dude

Nice. Selling the one that I have if anyone is interested.


----------



## ndm

I had 4 of the extreme 12's in my Jimmy and blazer xtreme....Those were the good old days. Wish I could fix the two busted ones that I have left.


----------



## hurrication

ndm, what would you sell the two busted ones for?


----------



## ndm

hurrication said:


> ndm, what would you sell the two busted ones for?


I dont think selling them would be worth the lost memories!

Seriously, I would prefer to maybe try to find a way to fix the subs but I guess I could entertain an offer. 

I just checked and can only find one of them at the moment though. The other might be packed away somewhere from when I purchased my new home a few years ago.


----------

